# Windows Explorer restarting in an infinite loop



## sampharo (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

You might be familiar with this extremely frustrating situation where the Windows Explorer crashes upon computer initial load and simply can only be restarted, only to crash again and start with a new restart.

I read a few posts and learned about trojans (scanned with Advanced Systemcare and other programs and got nothing) and about using sfc /scannow in command prompt mode to fix broken files (found some files but after fixing the problem was still there, scanned again and found nothing).

Here is the script from the restart window:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	InPageError
Error Status Code:	c000009c
Faulting Media Type:	00000003
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	40d4
Additional Information 2:	4062ad41ec8067256aa4c5e2b56d3c79
Additional Information 3:	40d4
Additional Information 4:	4062ad41ec8067256aa4c5e2b56d3c79

I noticed of course right away how come the "Faulting Media Type" which is in contrast to other posts that mention a specific file. Any idea if this has anything to do with anything?

Appreciate ANY help regarding this, I am stuck with this and can't use the computer decently.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Someone else had this error and Moderator usasma gave some advice here
You could try that, and report back.


----------



## sampharo (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, that indeed helped.

I used CHKDSK /r /f and it asked to restart, in the end it found a bad sector on which a Windows Explorer file was on and marked it and replaced the file. The computer worked fine since then.

Cheers,

Samer Helmy


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad it worked. Thanks for posting back.
You can mark this thread as solved now.


----------

